# Vintage 10 Inch Sabatier Chef's Knife



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

If I were in the market for a real carbon steel knife, this is what I'd purchase immediately:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tem=2024785155


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

Yup. I just bought it.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I already own two identical knives and thought I'd give a cheftalk member a chance at the bigtime! You owe me, DaveB!


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

How about dinner chez moi?

(I can see that you're far enough away that it's a safe offer).


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

VERY knice knife! Congrats on the purchase Dave! Friend of mine has one which but for some reason he never let me take it home. Wonder why.. hrm?!? 

Kuan


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I've got a HUGE Sabatier wrapped in a leather case I haven't used in 20 years.......


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

My 10" Sabatier CS is in much better shape than my 8" which gets used practically every day. I tried a Wusthof chef's knife a year or two back and wound up giving it to my son. I'd rather sharpen more often and more easily and have it sharp all the time. The only advantages of SS are that it's non-reactive and easier to keep up.


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

The knife arrived yesterday. It is in very good condition and takes a terrific edge. I've just got to learn to rinse and dry it after every use.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

You may find the blade somewhat unsuitable for slicing acidic foods such as apples and lemons. They may assume a slightly metallic flavor - just an fyi.

As to sharpening, fewer swipes on the sharpening stone are in order. The metal takes an edge very quickly. And, I hone mine by drawing the blade thru a piece of cardboard which seems to align the "wire edge" very well.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I took mine out of the pantry.. It's a 12 inch. I tried using it, but still like my 10 inch Henckel better. I do have an 8 inch Sabatier I use a lot. Actually 2. One carbon, one stainless.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I own both an 11 inch and 10 inch Sabatier. I switched to the 10 inch from the 11 since the latter seemed so unwieldy.


----------



## elakin (Jan 12, 2001)

i switched from wustof to sabatier carbon after working with another guy who used japanese carbon steel knives. i tend to not take my knife to a stone often, and i found that the carbon knives come back really well with just steeling.

i was a little worried about the carbon aspect, but, really, it's not a big deal at all. often, i forget to wipe it down or oil it when i should and it hasn't turned black or anything. a few times, i've put it away wet and the next time i look, it's rusty, but the rust comes right off when i scrub it with a scrubbie.

for me, the care and discoloring of the blade is a non-issue. i mean, who cares if your knife isn't totally chrome-shiny? better that it's really really sharp.

the only issue is, as someone mentioned, that certain foods will react. i find that if i cut herbs or lettuces with it, they tend to brown near the cuts faster than they would if cut with a stainless knife.

other than that, though, carbon rules!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Eddie:

Do a search in this forum using the words "carbon steel". You'll find plenty of positive comments (from me) regarding carbon steel's great qualities.


----------

